# Benutzerrechte vergeben unter Linux?



## zander (11. September 2002)

Hab bei mir zu Hausse ein Linux-Server laufen und wollte nur mal fragen(bin noch ein Newbie in Sachen Linux) wie ich ein Ordner anlege den nur ein Bestimmter User benutzen darf....es wäre auch gut wenn nur der bestimmte User diesen Ordner auch sieht.

Der Linux Server ist als Web und FTP eingerichtet.

Klar ist das ich ihn als Benutzer einrichten muss...und dann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

Hi,

würde so vorgehen:

1) Gruppe erstellen
2) Benutzer erstellen, der Mitglied in der Gruppe ist
3) Ordner erstellen (als root)
4) Besitzer des Ordners auf Gruppe übertragen
5) Rechte setzen (man chmod)


----------



## Christoph (12. September 2002)

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/helferlein/chmod_links.htm#

das hilft dir vielleicht ^^


----------



## Arne Buchwald (12. September 2002)

Hi,

hochi: hey - guter Link. 

P.S.: Bei einem halbwegs gescheiten FTP-Prog. kann man die Rechte auch ablesen. Außerdem ist der Aufbau von chmods ja auch nicht gerade schwer. .....


----------

